# Would you drop gaming if violence was banned?



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2012)

Would you? I'm not just talking about violence in video games. I'm talking about violence, in your Province/state/country.. etc etc.

In my opinion. YES I would.

Would you?


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

Is Mario violent?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 25, 2012)

If violence was banned. lol.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 25, 2012)

If violence was banned, i'd punch the guy who banned it in the face. But seeing as violence is part of every animals natural  behaviour (showing dominance, claiming land or just fighting off love rivals) I might just punch the OP in the face for asking one of the stupidest questions i've ever had the displeasure of hearing


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 25, 2012)

no.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 25, 2012)

That's like saying, "Would you stop breathing if oxygen got banned?"


It just isn't possible.....


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 25, 2012)

Do you mean any type of fighting what so ever or just realistic violence? And if so just graphical or in general?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 25, 2012)

Fighters...without violence...


...
D:


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

Violence in a lot of games is simply to drive the plot or set the scene. It's hardly just "violent for being violent". Admittedly some games are like that but the games I enjoy the most aren't.

So I'd probably invest my money in something else if this was the case


----------



## Celice (Aug 25, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> That's like saying, "Would you stop breathing if oxygen got banned?"
> 
> 
> It just isn't possible.....


No, it's not  Aside from all the other faulty analogies you conjured, a videogame does not require violent content, as any puzzle/music game can demonstrate.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Celice said:


> No, it's not  Aside from all the other faulty analogies you conjured, a videogame does not require violent content, as any puzzle/music game can demonstrate.



But most video games aren't puzzle and music games.

Even something as simple as Legend of Zelda or Final Fantasy can be considered violent. I mean look at the lessons Zelda is teaching us. Kids should just pick up swords and fight evil? Fuck you Nintendo for ruining our youths!


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Fighters...without violence...
> 
> 
> ...
> D:


I hear Super Pillow Fighter IIX Mega Arcade Edition Turbo 2 Director's Cut 64 3D Advance is pretty good.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I hear Super Pillow Fighter IIX Mega Arcade Edition Turbo 2 Director's Cut 64 3D Advance is pretty good.


I heard that was ban for being too violent.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd probably drop gaming and enjoy the wonders of nature.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> I'd probably drop gaming and enjoy the wonders of nature.



I also enjoy the wonders of nature. When I'm in the land of Skyrim.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > I'd probably drop gaming and enjoy the wonders of nature.
> ...









Relevant.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 26, 2012)

You're missing the option: "I have / will never care about how violent a video game is." Some of my favourite games have absolutely no violence in to begin with.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 26, 2012)

Probably not. Plenty of fun non-violent games out there.



Guild McCommunist said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > I'd probably drop gaming and enjoy the wonders of nature.
> ...



Y'know, you could still do that too.
I mean, if they removed every hostile NPC and your ability to interract with NPCs in any way that might be considered violent.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Some of my favourite games have absolutely no violence in to begin with.



Such as?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2012)

I still have plenty of violent video games I have yet to finish.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2012)

I know this is just supposed to be a hypothetical situation, but I'm still curious: how could this possibly happen?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Would you? *I'm not just talking about violence in video games. I'm talking about violence, in your Province/state/country.. etc etc.*





yusuo said:


> If violence was banned, *i'd punch the guy who banned it in the face*. But seeing as violence is part of every animals natural  behaviour (showing dominance, claiming land or just fighting off love rivals) *I might just punch the OP in the face for asking one of the stupidest questions i've ever had the displeasure of hearing*


Based on the first post, you can't. That's violent.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 26, 2012)

Castiel said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Would you? *I'm not just talking about violence in video games. I'm talking about violence, in your Province/state/country.. etc etc.*
> ...



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say he was being facetious.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2012)

There's no way for those who ban violence to know whether or not I still play videogames.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> There's no way for those who ban violence to know whether or not I still play videogames.



I think this is more of a hypothetical question. Think of it more as "would you play video games if they no longer produced violent ones?"


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Celice said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not  Aside from all the other faulty analogies you conjured, a videogame does not require violent content, as any puzzle/music game can demonstrate.
> ...


I know I used to make swords using wood and fight with my friends when I was a kid. LOL!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way for those who ban violence to know whether or not I still play videogames.
> ...



Yes I would, because no one controls my life but me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes I would, because no one controls my life but me.



Okay, bad rephrasing on my part. Would you continue playing video games (meaning current/future ones) if there was no more violence in them?

EDIT: The method on how violence was phased out is unimportant.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2012)

Well what would they produce then, dating sims?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Well what would they produce then, dating sims?



Music games, puzzlers, some point and clicks, etc.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2012)

If violence was banned then...


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Well what would they produce then, dating sims?
> ...



Professor Layton
...
...
...


----------



## hatredg0d (Aug 26, 2012)

if they banned violent games i would start stabbing people responsible, then any one else i saw. i would also encourage everyone i know to do the same untill the ban was lifted. think of prohibition!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

hatredg0d said:


> if they banned violent games i would start stabbing people responsible, then any one else i saw. i would also encourage everyone i know to do the same untill the ban was lifted. think of prohibition!



Yes, prohibition was definitely solved like that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my favourite games have absolutely no violence in to begin with.
> ...



Tetris.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 26, 2012)

Probably, I enjoy VNs and will be happy to play them but then I would miss my RPGs since playing just 1 type of game all the time is really boring so I would be find but it would get tedious after a while.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah considering most of my favorite games contain violence and they're not even hyper violent it's megaman battlenetwork violent.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2012)

No violence in videogames anymore?

I still got Sheep GBA, HK Roller Rescue, HK Seasons and other games.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2012)

Celice said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > That's like saying, "Would you stop breathing if oxygen got banned?"
> ...


How many analogies did i make?

Also

You missed it....


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > GameWinner said:
> ...


Dammit.

Had that post Multiquoted, ready to read the rest of the thread to post something highly relevant like this.
And then.
*next page*

... You did it already...

(nnnnoooooooo00000000000!!)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 26, 2012)

Naw, as competitive gaming is not my thing. I like stories with a meaning most of all in my games, to follow a real, creative development. Still nice to let out some brains on the floor once in a while though.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > GameWinner said:
> ...



I love you twin. No homo. It's been ages since I've seen that used in a coherent conversation, and even longer since it was used flawlessly.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 26, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Would you? I'm not just talking about violence in video games. I'm talking about violence, in your Province/state/country.. etc etc.
> 
> In my opinion. YES I would.
> 
> Would you?


Violence has already been 'banned' in many places - it's called assault, and is punishable by law. I'm not sure where you're going with this. Also, whether or not I'd continue to play video games would depend largely on what you consider violence. Most forms of entertainment (and even news outlets) would be banned if all violence and all mentions / depictions of violence were banned. It'd be a pretty boring (and uncomfortable) place to live, but possibly a good setting for a dystopian novel à la 1984.

Somewhat relevant: Chess is a violent game.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my favourite games have absolutely no violence in to begin with.
> ...


RollerCoaster Tycoon series, Portal (I'd gladly play it just for the puzzles if GLaDOS / turrets counts as violent), Mario Kart, Tetris, BIT. Trip (both), Animal Crossing, Professor Layton and many other puzzle games.


----------



## xist (Aug 26, 2012)

It's just too difficult a concept to embrace....i'd assume banning violence would also include books and TV/Film....does that mean there'd be mass book burning of all those foul violent books? (BURN BIBLE BURN!)


----------



## hellfire2081 (Aug 26, 2012)

WHAT?? Video game violence banning??

Does that means NO more Mario jumping over the Poor Goombas O_O?? Hell Yeah !!! Freedom for all Goombas


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 26, 2012)

I would stop gaming if it could make all violence stop in this world.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...



http://ninjapirate.com/article/tetris (most definitely not safe for work)

As for violence vs the CPU and others it gets quite competitive and given there are sports with "we play for fun"/"we do not keep score" type arrangements......

As for the matter at hand others have already alluded to it would be nigh on impossible (human nature tends to preclude a lack of violence, the fact I have an internet connection and I am otherwise well versed in working around blocks/procuring things others might struggle to) and for my money it is kind of similar to that open source games in a collapsed games industry thing I tried to get going on the other week- http://gbatemp.net/topic/331306-discussion-open-source-games-in-a-collapsed-game-industry/

Similarly is the premise along not ridiculous in the same way that pondering if violent TV, films, books.....
Granted there was the Hays code nonsense, the comic book code and more to say nothing of similar Nintendo policies (in some ways present to this day) and the whole AO rating nonsense and what I am going to call the death throes of the FCC with regards to TV.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 26, 2012)

Isn't violence already, you know... banned...


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Isn't violence already, you know... banned...


hun?
in games?,


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 26, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't violence already, you know... banned...
> ...


op says:



xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Would you?* I'm not just talking about violence in video games. I'm talking about violence, in your Province/state/country.. etc etc.*
> 
> In my opinion. YES I would.
> 
> Would you?


----------



## Pleng (Aug 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Isn't violence already, you know... banned...



So boxing, wrestling, one could even argue American Football and Rugby, martial arts are all banned already?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Fighters...without violence...
> 
> 
> ...
> D:


No more Tekken 3D


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> Naw, as competitive gaming is not my thing. I like stories with a meaning most of all in my games, to follow a real, creative development. Still nice to let out some brains on the floor once in a while though.


Yeah but still think about it.
Games with good storytelling still has some violence in it.
Even if its just a character getting angry for 5 seconds and punching a lamp.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Fighters...without violence...
> ...



There's a Tekken 2D?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


I meant to say _no more_ Tekken 3D.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 26, 2012)

Assuming this means "any violence" (id est, Mario jumps on a goomba), then yes I would. heck, you couldn't even have ANGRY BIRDS in a world like that!

But seriously, wtf kind of question is this?


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Assuming this means "any violence" (id est, Mario jumps on a goomba), then yes I would. heck, you couldn't even have ANGRY BIRDS in a world like that!
> 
> But seriously, wtf kind of question is this?


Just a simple one.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Assuming this means "any violence" (id est, Mario jumps on a goomba), then yes I would. heck, you couldn't even have ANGRY BIRDS in a world like that!
> 
> But seriously, wtf kind of question is this?


I don't think it counts otherwise in that world no one can kill bugs and crap that comes into ours houses and stuff.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming this means "any violence" (id est, Mario jumps on a goomba), then yes I would. heck, you couldn't even have ANGRY BIRDS in a world like that!
> ...



I prefer calling it an absolute absurd and idiotic question.


----------



## gameandmatch (Aug 27, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



Still have some violence in the series (sword fights(game 2), using ferris wheel to smash layton and luke(game 1), guns in the 3rd game, giant shadow being destroying buildings(game 4)....). Please try again.




Wizerzak said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...



In your list, bit.trip, animal crossing, and tetris are the only ones without violence, in a sense.


----------



## Minox (Aug 27, 2012)

Unless they'd have a valid enough reason for the ban with proof backing it up (not just a bunch of moralistic preachings) I'd gladly ignore such a ban.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 27, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> Unless they'd have a valid enough reason for the ban with proof backing it up (not just a bunch of moralistic preachings) I'd gladly ignore such a ban.



Why are people so bad at hypothetical situations


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Aug 27, 2012)

If by violence you mean shooters, then I'm fine with banning them all.


----------



## Minox (Aug 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they'd have a valid enough reason for the ban with proof backing it up (not just a bunch of moralistic preachings) I'd gladly ignore such a ban.
> ...


Just because this topic gives me two options does not mean I have to adhere to any of them. I would not drop gaming, and I would not drop violence in games either. If that'd make me a law-breaker then so be it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 27, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Minox_IX said:
> ...



*facepalm*
Think of it as, all games with any forms of violence disappeared. They were all gathered, every single one, and destroyed or deleted. Not a single one remains on the planet and none would ever be made ever again.
That's what this thread means. Not "Would you be a rebel and fight the machine" because then that's what everyone would do. That's an obvious answer.
The question is gauging if you could survive gaming entirely on games with absolutely no violence.
Hypothetical situations.


----------



## Minox (Aug 27, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


That is simply your interpretation of the question asked. Nowhere in the first post do I see it phrased in the way you describe it.

That being said, no I would not stop gaming even if that was the case.


----------



## Arras (Aug 27, 2012)

It depends mostly on how far you want to take the defenition of violence. Just banning shooters/fighters and games like those is fine with me, but banning games like Mario because of teh poor goombas would be a bit extreme, and if such a thing happened, then yes, I would stop serious gaming. I'd still play a few games every now and then, but nothing near the amount of time I spend gaming now.


----------



## boombox (Aug 27, 2012)

Just because a game doesn't have violence in it, it doesn't mean it's going to be something boring and educational like Brain Training btw.

I would totally still play games, violence doesn't bother me, in fact, I'd rather play Animal Crossing/Super Mario Bros/Kirby than some violent games out there.
As long as the game is fun, has a good storyline, is a classic or is entertaining I'd take that any day over violence.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 27, 2012)

To me, it really depends on how this is viewed.


As mentioned, most forms of violence are already illegal*. It would be fun to piss off the few exceptions (I never liked boxing or forcing capitalism onto countries), but I know in advance those guys would lobby it to be an exception not to be violence at all. So giving up violent video games to get nothing in return...no. I wouldn't. I bet you wouldn't either. Especially if it turns out you'll even be banned for making a ruckus once you've found out you've been cheated upon.

It's the pure "genie in a bottle" option where people condemn their reasons for being violent at one another that would get my interest. Football fans not trashing the neighborhood or each other at the end of a match? School bullies asking for your money but accepting no for an answer? Muslim fundamentalists who open up conversation rather than their jacket full of explosives? Boxing being replaced by chess***? I'd say: sign me up! Plenty of good non-violent games around (rollercoaster tycoon! portal! 1001 tetris clones! Tony Hawk pro skater! Guitar hero! and so on...)

...if it wasn't for one detail: I'm into S&M. I'm all for giving up violence in the streets, at other people's houses and different countries. But what my girlfriend an I are doing in my bedroom is nobody else's business. I want it (among other things) rough, violent and consensual. And no amount of genies wishing peace and happiness is going to change that fact.

So if that becomes illegal/banned...then I'll even swap back from the Lumines or Puyo pop games I've been playing lately to make sure my stance is clear: don't get between a man and what turns him on.





*professional sports and invading countries with oil** are the only exceptions I can think of.
**except Kuwait
***obviously, with all the taken pieces set aside the board, hanging out with the opposite fallen pieces and generally cheering toward the remaining pieces...none of that substitute-for-violence crap anymore


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 27, 2012)

boombox said:


> I would totally still play games, violence doesn't bother me, in fact, I'd rather play Animal Crossing/Super Mario Bros/Kirby than some violent games out there.


If that's the case, then I would agree with you 100%. But to me "violence being COMPLETELY banned" means no stomping enemies in Mario or eating enemies in Kirby, so even our E-rated Nintendo favorites would be screwed. lol


----------



## DS1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone with talent can find their way around violence and all kinds of dumb restrictions (see the 90s Spider-Man cartoon for reference)


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 27, 2012)

Considering my favourite games are hack 'n' slashers it would be a big problem for me. And the industry. Saving the world (as most games have you doing) is inevitably going to see you fighting in some manner for what is right so 99% of games would be banned. No Street Fighter. No Halo. No Assassin's Creed. THe list could go on.


----------



## jargus (Aug 27, 2012)

I play games that are fun, having violence doesn't mean it is or isnt fun. If the ban on violence meantnew games becaem crap, then I'd just keep on playing the collection I've built across my lifetime.


----------



## narutofan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

why would I, Imma keep playing. its just a game.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 28, 2012)

If they banned violence, Mario would have to stop jumping on Goombas. He'd have to politely ask them to move out of his way. Mario, remember to use the magic words!

I'd probably stop gaming, since nearly every game I play includes violence in some way (even Super Mario Bros.)


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 28, 2012)

frogboy said:


> If they banned violence, Mario would have to stop jumping on Goombas. He'd have to politely ask them to move out of his way. Mario, remember to use the magic words!


If they banned violence, Bowser (or the other baddies) wouldn't be kidnapping the princess to begin with. Which means that Mario games would be pretty short...visiting the princess in Super Paper Mario...having a huge amount of cake there in NSMBW, or watching the fireworks and falling stars in Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## boombox (Aug 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> boombox said:
> 
> 
> > I would totally still play games, violence doesn't bother me, in fact, I'd rather play Animal Crossing/Super Mario Bros/Kirby than some violent games out there.
> ...



Haha, that would suck!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2012)

I wouldn't. I love playing puzzle and strategy games. Take the killing out of Portal and it is still one of the best games I've played.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, there's a bit of violence on every game...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

Violence is everywhere, *you can't ban it.*
Anyway, no I wouldn't. I love games violent, sexual or otherwise.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 30, 2012)

Would the word itself be banned?

I just won a game of scrabble by a very small margin, and got some big points for using the word "violence" (thanks to the OP for keeping it in my recent vocabulary) . I'd have probably lost if I'd used "voice"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2012)

Eh, come to think of it, violence isn't really a big thing in video games any more. So I'm not that worried. Anyway, I'm off to play Sleeping Dogs.

Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 30, 2012)

Most games wouldn't exsist if they banned violent games,no mario,zelda,pokemon,gta,god of war,dragon quest,devil may cry,all shooters etc etc etc...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> Most games wouldn't exsist if they banned violent games,no mario,zelda,pokemon,gta,god of war,dragon quest,devil may cry,all shooters etc etc etc...


No Angry Birds, either. And no Fruit Ninja. Those poor innocent fruits, massacred in a graphic display as bucketloads of blood, I mean fruit juice spray all over the screen!


----------

